

Ask HN: In what interesting ways do you parse emails for your web app? - daverecycles

You might be familiar with TripIt's email parsing feature. Basically, you forward trip itineraries and airfare/hotel booking confirmations to TripIt, and it imports it into TripIt for you. It made TripIt so much more useful and convenient.<p>Now I am working on a hosted email parsing service and I want to present data in a more useful format to web app developers. I started simple, extracting URLs and phone numbers from the email.<p>So I want to ask you, in what interesting ways do you parse emails for your web app? Or do you have any novel ideas?<p>Shameless plug:
http://www.apinbox.com/
It's a free way to get incoming emails for your web app.
======
smoody
you might want to give developers the ability to supply you with regex
expressions perhaps and then do something like vary the post url/data based on
any matches -- would enable matching of tech support ids or order ids, etc.
but then again, developers can do the same thing in their code i guess, so
you'd need a compelling reason as to why it should be done within your
service.

------
daverecycles
Clickable: <http://www.apinbox.com/>

